# A Daisy F16 Clone, "Jack Pyke Storm"



## JimmyRustler2244 (Sep 20, 2021)

Bought this for just under £10 on Ebay, gonna have a go at modding it with some paracord and stuff. Seen too many cool F16 mods on here, so I had to get one.

A link:








Jack Pyke Storm Slingshot Hunting High Velocity Catapult, Surgical Band Hunting | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Jack Pyke Storm Slingshot Hunting High Velocity Catapult, Surgical Band Hunting at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk





And some pics:














More to follow 👍


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

Also known as the Anglo Arms T5


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Don't hold it hammer grip style . Hold it using finger braced against the forks . Lose that pouch and tube set . Use the old tubes to pad the forks were your fingers make contact .Mount flat bands and an appropriate pouch . Now it will shoot just fine .


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

I threw away the plastic grip and shoot it as a wire frame, tbg singles work well


----------

